# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Martha's Vineyard restaurants

## heatherdh

We were bitten by the Cape bug last summer with out first trip to Nantucket. Going back again this summer to visit MV.

Any restaurants we should try? 

We're staying up-island in Menemsha.

Thanks for any suggestions!

----------


## griegle1

I recommend Atria or Alchemy in Edgartown.  Both are on the web.  Its a great destination.  Spending July 4th there.  Also try the Bite where you are staying.

----------


## MIke R

nice to see you coming back to the Cape....this place can really hook you in for sure.....

I like Detente...Sweet Life...Outermost Inn ...The Bite....have had great meals in all four

and of course you have to do the obligatory trip to the Black Dog....just because

----------


## Jeanette

Heather,

One of my favorite things to do on the Vineyard is to buy great local take-out seafood or wine and cheese and watch the sunset in Menemsha.  Every night, there's typically a small crowd by the fishing dock area and everyone applauds when the sun hits the water.  It is equally as beautiful an experience as watching the sunset over Gustavia.  You'll love your time there.

(And yes, it is touristy, but I LOVE the Black Dog Cafe. The food is quite good. The take out bakery is wonderful, too.)

Jeanette

----------


## MIke R

now that you've met the Capes well behaved, always presentable, polite, blue blooded children, i.e. Nantucket and MV, we gotta get you guys to meet the Capes crazy, eccentric, wild rebellious  child...P Town.....

----------


## Jeanette

Looking forward to it, Mike.  I've never been to P'Town...and  your assessment of MV and Nantucket are quite accurate.

----------


## heatherdh

Thanks Mike, Jeanette and Voyager for your MV suggestions. We had a great trip to MV. Just love it up there.

We had beautiful weather and many great days on the beaches. 

Enjoyed fabulous dinners at the Beach Plum, Outermost Inn, and Sweet Life. Lunch on the beach at Menemsha was super--fried scallops from The Bite are great. Lobster rolls from Laresen's were delicious too. My 6 yr old daughter ate one and said, "This is the best sandwich I've ever had in my life!"

MV was wonderful. All three of us were torn as to what we liked better--MV or Nantucket. I think Nantucket might win but it sure is close!

----------


## MIke R

now you have to try the best of the bunch..P Town

----------

